# تداعيات تهديدات الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بالتدخل العسكرى ضد سوريا



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2013)

*الأناضول التركيه : القوات الأمريكيه تمهل بشار الأسد 48 ساعه اما التخلي عن السلطه او التدخل العسكري*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2013)

*من على قناة CNN الولايات المتحدة ربما توجه ضربة لسوريا خلال ساعات*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2013)

*تحليل كاتب سورى لتهديدات الولايات المتحدة والسيناريوهات المتوقعة حال تنفيذ التهديدات 




*
*مرة  أخرى أجد نفسي مضطراً للكتابة عن موضوع سبق و فندت مرتكزاته و نسفت أعمدته  و سكبت الماء المثلج على الرؤوس الملتهبة بسببه , الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية تدرس خياراتها ضد ( النظام السوري ) بعد حادثة الكيماوي!لكني في  المقابل لا أجد ضيراً في الكتابة مجدداً حول هذه المسألة , حتى أدفن أحلام  الجلبيين السوريين و العرب نهائياً و أطرد الكوابيس من أذهان الوطنيين مرة  واحدة و إلى الأبد.

 -----------------------------------------------

 الجميع يعلم أن أنظمة الحكم في الخليج و تركيا و الأردن و غيرها يأتمرون  بأوامر مباشرة من البيت الأبيض , لكن ما لا يعلمونه هو أن البيت الأبيض يضع  الخطوط العامة و يرسم الأهداف لهذه الأنظمة , و يتم في النهاية مكافئة من  يعمل بجد أكبر و ( إخلاص ) أكثر لمصالح العم سام بأن يبقى في الحكم مدة  أطول , و تتم معاقبة من اجتهد فأخطأ بأن يسلم الحكم لأحد أبنائه مثلاً أو  أن تفرك أذنه بمظاهرات و اضطرابات في بلده!

 لكن دعونا نعيد قراءة المشهد السياسي و العقل الأمريكي تحديداً من جديد:

 ما الذي يمثله باراك أوباما ؟

  باراك أوباما تم انتخابه لأنه يمثل حسب ادعائه نقيضاً لسياسات جورج بوش  الذي أدخل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في مغامرات عسكرية فاشلة كان  الأمريكيون يظنون أن زمنها قد انتهى مع انتهاء حرب فيتنام , و على هذا  الأساس بنى حملتيه الانتخابيتين , و على هذا الأساس أيضاً انتخبه  الأمريكيون الذين لا يعنيهم كل ما يجري خلف المحيطين الهادي و الأطلنطي من  حروب و نزاعات و اضطرابات و لا يعنيهم في النهاية سوى سعر البنزين و  الوظائف و الأزمة الاقتصادية الأمريكية.من هنا جاءت العقوبة الإدارية لحمد  بن خليفة و التأديبية لغيره, لأنه أصيب بتورم الذات و ظن أنه يمكن أن يتحول  من مجرد خادم لسيد الأبيض إلى مخطط استراتيجي يرسم السياسات و يدفع  الآخرين لتنفيذها , حمد بن خليفة حاول جر أوباما إلى تدخل عسكري مباشر في  سوريا منذ اليوم الأول , فكان كمن يقول له : ما الذي يجب أن يحدث في سوريا  حتى تتدخل كما تدخلت في ليبيا  ؟ قتل متظاهرين ؟ ...اقتلوا المتظاهرين و  ليتهم النظام ! مذابح بحق مدنيين؟ فلينفذ الإرهابيون مذابح و ليتهم النظام  ...كيماوي ؟ فليستخدم الإرهابيون الكيماوي و ليتهم النظام!

 لكن  أوباما كان في كل مرة يجد تبريراً لعدم التدخل , حتى في مسألة الكيماوي  التي قال عنها منذ أشهر أنها ( خط أحمر ) عاد ليقول بعد ادعاءات المرتزقة  أنه استخدم ضدهم في حمص  ( استخدام الكيماوي بشكل ''واسع'' يعتبر خطاً أحمر  )!!!هنا كانت القشة التي قصمت ظهر البعير , فكلما وجد أوباما لنفسه عذراً  لعدم التدخل جاء حمد ليعري سيده بافتعال حوادث ( إنسانية ) بهدف جر أمريكا  للحرب! فكانت النتيجة أن أرسل أوباما مندوباً التقى بحمد في قطر , ليقول له  ما معناه : من أنت أيها الأبله حتى تجر الولايات المتحدة إلى حيث تريد ؟  أنت مجرد موظف تافه و تم الاستغناء عن خدماتك.هل تظنون أن في الكلام مبالغة  ؟ تعالوا لنقرأ ما سربه دبلوماسيون أتراك و أكده آخرون أمريكيون عن تفاصيل   لقاء جرى بين أوباما و أردوغان ( الذي كان يسير على خطا حمد و يحاول  الضغط على أمريكا للتدخل في سوريا) في البيت الأبيض قبل نحو ثلاثة أشهر :

 '' أردوغان ( لأوباما ) : اليوم حديثكم مختلف...... وصار التركيز على  مؤتمر في جنيف سيحضره أركان الأسد وهم يعتقدون أن موقفهم العسكري قوي وان  بإمكانهم الاستمرار، ما يعني أنهم لن يقدموا أي تنازلات...( ثم أشار لخطوط  أوباما الحمراء حول موضوع السلاح الكيميائي السوري )...و أردف : «الحلفاء  المطالبين برحيل الأسد صارت مصداقيتهم في الحضيض بسبب التذبذب الأميركي،  وانه كان من الأفضل لو لم تأخذ أميركا أي موقف على أن تتخذ مواقف وتتراجع  عنها في ما بعد!.فرد عليه أوباما : تركيا لم تلتزم يوما بمواقف التحالف  (الأطلسي) التي لا تتناسب ومصالحها القومية..و أردف  : لقد أقفلتم قاعدة  انجيرليك (في تركيا) في وجه القوات الأميركية أثناء الحرب في العراق! ليست  كل مشكلة في العالم مشكلتنا، ولكننا مستعدون للمساهمة ضمن إطار التحالفات  الدولية أو الأمم المتحدة الجدير بالذكر أنه بعد هذا اللقاء بأيام قليلة  انفجرت المظاهرات في وجه أردوغان! 

 لكن السؤال المنطقي هنا ...هل  أوباما لا يريد التدخل عسكرياً لأنه شخص جيد ؟ قطعاً لم و لن يصل البيت  الأبيض يوماً شخص جيد , لكن باراك أوباما يعي جيداً تبعات أي تدخل عسكري  جديد و هو الذي استطاع سحب جنوده من العراق تحت جنح الظلام بشق الأنفس و لا  زال يبحث عن طريقة ينسحب فيها من أفغانستان دون إراقة المزيد من ماء وجه  القوة الأعظم في العالم!

 الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أثخنتها  هزائمها في العراق و أفغانستان و زلزلتها أزمتها الاقتصادية و هي تريد فترة  من الهدوء قد تستمر لسنوات طويلة لتلتقط أنفاسها حتى تستطيع مواجهة تحديات  كبرى ليس أقلها المارد الاقتصادي الصيني و الدب الروسي و قد لا تستطيع!.

 حتى في الحالة الليبية و رغم ضعف الجيش الليبي المكون من 35 ألف مقاتل قبل  تفككه و رداءة تسليحه و تجهيزه جاهدت أمريكا لتكون في الصف الخلفي بعد  فرنسا و بريطانيا اللتان تصدرتا المشهد العسكري في حملة القصف الجوي على  ليبيا.لكن ما الذي حدث بعد تنحي حمد بن خليفة ؟ جاءنا بندر بن سلطان ليسير  على خطا حمد أيضاً و يضع أمريكا ( و ليس سوريا!  ) أمام أكثر المواقف  إحراجاً لها  منذ بدء الأحداث في سوريا... إنها الحالة التي اعتبرها أوباما  الخط الأحمر الأخير! حالة استخدام سلاح كيماوي بشكل واسع أدت لموت  المئات!!

 الآن نحن نتحدث عن مصداقية أمريكا ليس فقط أمام أعدائها  بل أمام حلفائها أيضاً! إنها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أقوى قوة عسكرية  في العالم! إنها القوة التي تطيح بكل من يقف في وجهها ! لهذا السبب يدين  لها كثير من الحكام و الأنظمة بالولاء و يقدمون فروض الطاعة! كيف بها لا  تتحرك لضرب دولة أصغر من العراق و أفغانستان ! كيف بها لا تفعل ما فعلته ضد  صربيا في التسعينات و ضد القذافي في الثمانينات مرة و منذ عامين مرة أخرى!  مهما كانت الأسباب التي انتخب من اجلها أوباما و أياً كانت الأعذار لعدم  التدخل العسكري! ليجد أوباما نفسه مضطراً من باب حفظ ماء الوجه على الأقل  للتلويح بضربة عسكرية تستهدف الجيش العربي السوري و لنرى استنفاراً بين  صفوف الخدم العرب لعقد الاجتماعات العسكرية و وضع الخطط فالسيد قد يأمر بشن  حرب على سوريا!

 و لتغزوا شاشات الفضائيات و عناوين الصحف و مواقع  الانترنت أخبار و تحليلات تكاد لا تهدأ عن تحركات لبوارج حربية أمريكية في  المتوسط و استنفار في صفوف القوات الأمريكية و قواعدها العسكرية و الجوية  في المنطقة و ليغدو الشغل الشاغل للمحليين ( العسكريين و الاستراتيجيين )  متى ستتم الضربة العسكرية و كيف ؟ على طريقة صدمة الرعب في العراق ؟ أم على  طريقة كوسوفو ؟ هل سيكون هناك هجوم بري أم ستكتفي الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية و حلفاؤها بتوجيه ضربات صاروخية لشل القدرات العسكرية السورية ؟   و أنا أقول : لعمري إن هذا أسخف خبر سمعته في حياتي بعد خبر أن السيد  الرئيس بشار الأسد يعيش على متن بارجة روسية!

 و حتى لا يتهمني أحد  بالثقة الزائدة أو ( الانفصال عن الواقع ) دعوني اسرد السيناريوهات  العسكرية التي أراها محتملة, و على ضوء نتائجها نقرر , و لكن قبل الخوض في  السيناريوهات العسكرية , لابد من تسليط الضوء على بعض القدرات العسكرية  السورية و سنذكر هنا ما جاء على ألسنة خبراء و مراكز أبحاث غربية عنها أي  فقط ما يعرفه العدو:سوريا....غابة الصواريخ:

 -------------------------

 تشير التقديرات الغربية إلى امتلاك سوريا ما بين 500-1000 صاروخ من طرازات  سكود :- سكود بي (المدى : 300حتى 400 كم-   وزن الرأس الحربي : 1000 كغ ) –  جولان 1 أو سكود سي (المدى : 600 كم - وزن الرأس الحربي : 1000 كغ )    –جولان 2 أو سكود دي (المدى : 850 كم - وزن الرأس الحربي : 1350 كغ - هامش  الخطأ : 50 متر !)- عدد غير معروف من صواريخ تشرين ( ام-600) : المدى 250  كم – وزن الرأس الحربي : نصف طن – هامش الخطأ : 50 متر.- عدد غير معروف من  صواريخ ا س اس -21 ذات هامش خطأ لا يزيد عن 20 متر- عدد غير معروف من  صواريخ زلزال و فجر و رعد.- عدد غير معروف من راجمات الصواريخ ذات مدى ما  بين 20-120 كم.- قامت سوريا بإنشاء مدن صاروخية سرية تحت الأرض , عدا عن  استخدام منصات صاروخية متحركة يصعب تحديد أماكنها.- منذ فترة بعيدة لم تعد  سوريا مهتمة بزيادة أعداد الصواريخ لديها بل أصبح هدفها رفع دقة إصابة ما  تملكه من صواريخ.- لا يعرف إذا ما قامت إيران بتزويد سوريا بصواريخ شهاب  ذات الطرازات و الأمدية المتعددة.- لا يعرف ما إذا استلمت سوريا صواريخ  اسكندر من روسيا بمدى 280 كم و هامش خطأ حوالي 10 متر! ( بمعنى إذا قرر  الجيش السوري ضرب غرفة نوم نتنياهو فقد يخطئ الصاروخ الهدف و يصيب غرفة  المعيشة! ) .كل ما سبق هو تحليلات و استنتاجات و تكهنات غربية تم الحديث  عنها قبل حوالي عقد من الزمن! فهل من أحد ليعلم كيف هو واقع القدرات  الصاروخية السورية اليوم ؟ إذا كان حزب الله يمتلك أكثر من 40 ألف صاروخ!  فكم من الصواريخ يا ترى بحوزة القوات المسلحة السورية ؟ و كم من صاروخ جديد  دخل الخدمة لديها ؟ حدّث و لا حرج.بالعودة إلى السيناريوهات العسكرية  المحتملة:السيناريو الأول ( سوريا لوحدها ) :

 1:- الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية و بدون تفويض من مجلس الأمن تحاول حفظ ماء وجهها أمام  العالم و تشن هجوماً محدوداً بصواريخ توماهوك ( كروز ) من على متن سفنها  الحربية المتواجدة في البحر الأبيض المتوسط (و / أو ) باستخدام طائرات تقلع  من قواعد عسكرية في تركيا تستهدف فيها عدداً مقرات قيادة و مخازن سلاح و  مواقع و تشكيلات عسكرية تابعة للجيش العربي السوري.

 منظومتا  البانتسير- اس 1 و البوك ام-2 تتصديان لعدد من الصواريخ و تقومان بإسقاط  عدد منها , عدد من الصواريخ يصيب أهدافه ,رغم وقوع خسائر لكن القدرة  العسكرية الإستراتيجية للجيش العربي السوري ما زالت سليمة بشكل عام.تضيع  المبادرة من يد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لتصبح بيد القيادة السورية التي  ستقف أمام خيارين:- الاكتفاء باستغلال الحدث سياسياً و كسب التأييد  الجماهيري داخلياً و خارجياً و السماح للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية  بالتراجع.- إعطاء أوامرها للقوات المسلحة بالرد :

  * القوات  المسلحة السورية تقوم باستهداف السفن الحربية الأمريكية بعدد من صواريخ ا س  اس سي 1 بي سيبال و في ذات الوقت بصواريخ سي -802 من زوارق حربية سورية  تسللت قريباً نسبياً من السفن الأمريكية و/أو عدد من صواريخ أرض –أرض  تستهدف القواعد الجوية التي انطلقت منها الطائرات الأمريكية.عدد من  الصواريخ تصيب أهدافها ، الإعلان عن خسائر في صفوف القوات الأمريكية  المعتدية....الإعلام الأمريكي للإدارة الأمريكية : لماذا أخذتم جنودنا إلى  هناك ؟؟!

  * القوات المسلحة السورية تقوم بقصف عدد من مقرات  القيادة العسكرية و مخازن سلاح و مواقع و تشكيلات عسكرية إسرائيلية و تهدد  بأن كل قصف يطال قواتها سيتم الرد عليه بقصف المزيد من المواقع الإسرائيلية  , إسرائيل في خطر , أمريكا تتراجع و تنتهي المسألة عند هذا الحد , أو  إسرائيل تتقدم و ترد بقصف مواقع سورية , الصواريخ السورية تنهمر كالمطر على  كافة المواقع الإسرائيلية , إنها الحرب الشاملة التي لا تبقي و لا تذر ,  دمار إسرائيل بشكل كامل و دمار جزء كبير من سوريا , الخاسر : الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية.

 2 :- الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مع حلفائها و  بدون تفويض من مجلس الأمن تشن مع حلفائها هجوماً صاروخياً و جوياً يستهدف  سحق القدرات العسكرية السورية بشكل تام أملاً بشل القدرة السورية على الرد ,  مع سقوط أول دفعة من الصواريخ الأمريكية... القوات الصاروخية السورية  تستخدم قواعدها السرية الموجودة تحت الأرض في عمق الصحراء و تقوم بإطلاق  مئات الصواريخ أرض –أرض من طرازات سكود سي – سكود دي  على أهداف إسرائيلية و  أمريكية في المنطقة , دمار هائل في إسرائيل , إنها الحرب الشاملة مرة أخرى  , إسرائيل ترد بقوة...سوريا تقوم بإغراق الكيان الصهيوني  صاروخياً....إسرائيل في خبر كان , الخاسر : الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية.السيناريو الثاني ( سوريا و معها حلفاؤها ):

 هل هناك  داع لسرد هكذا سيناريو أصلا ؟ إذا كانت سوريا لوحدها و بغض النظر عن حجم  الدمار الذي ستتعرض له قادرة من حيث المبدأ على تحويل إسرائيل إلى كومة من  الركام و معها بعض القواعد العسكرية الأمريكية في المنطقة ! فما بالكم إذا  دخلت المعركة صواريخ حزب الله ؟ حزب الله فقط! هذا إذا افترضنا أن إيران  ستكتفي بالتفرج! ولكن ماذا إذا تدخلت إيران ؟ لن نقول حينها وداعاً  لإسرائيل بل  لكل القواعد العسكرية الأمريكية في الشرق الأوسط! هل ستكتفي  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بمشاهدة ربيبتها إسرائيل مع قواعدها و جنودها و  هم يحترقون ؟ لا خيار أمامها سوى استخدام السلاح النووي !حينها الشرق  الوسط  سيتحول برمته إلى رماد! حسنأً..ماذا إذا تدخلت روسيا ؟

  و  الآن نستطيع طرح السؤال : هل يتمتع باراك حسين أوباما و جنرالاته بهذا  القدر من الجنون و الغباء و البلاهة لإطلاق شرارة فناء الشرق الأوسط و ربما  الكرة الأرضية؟ إذا كان الجواب ( نعم ) فلنتهيأ جميعنا و معنا الكيان  الصهيوني لخيار شمشون الذي يطالب به كثير من السوريين منذ اليوم الأول  للعدوان الإسرائيلي المقنع على بلدهم! إذا كان الجواب ( لا ) و هو الجواب  المنطقي ...إذاً فلنرم كل هذا العواء الثورجي و النباح الإعلامي و التهويل  الناتوي خلف ظهورنا و لنتابع تطهير بلدنا الحبيب من رجس الإرهاب بينما يعيش  الآخرون في أوهام التدخل العسكري الأمريكي.

 و الأيام ستثبت . أن  مصير الموظف المتورم بندر بن سلطان لن يكون بأحسن من مصير الموظف حمد بن  خليفة و تورمه فكلاهما حاولا جر العم سام إلى حيث لا يريد الآن , إلى  النقطة التي تنزع فيها دولة اسمها الجمهورية العربية السورية آخر أوراق  التوت التي كانت تخفي ضعف الإمبراطورية الأمريكية المتهالكة .... إنها  سورية يا سادة...إنها سورية!*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2013)

*قناة العربية Al Arabiya
 روسيا تحذر من "عواقب كارثية" لأي ضربة عسكرية ضد سوريا

 قناة العربية Al Arabiya
 روسيا تدعو واشنطن إلى توخي الحذر واحترام القانون الدولي بشأن سوريا*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير الخارجيه المصري : نتمسك بعد وجود حل عسكري في سوريا*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2013)

*الأردن ينفي استخدام أراضيه لعمل عسكري محتمل ضد سوريا         *


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير الخارجية التركي: "الجرائم ضد الإنسانية" في #سوريا لا يمكن أن تستمر*



*كلاب حلف الناتو " الجرو الصغير "*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2013)

*هبوط بالبورصات العربية بسبب الأزمة السورية والمصرية تخسر 5.2 مليار *


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2013)

*خطة #أمريكا لاجتياح سوريا..الهدف:تدمير المنشآت الحيوية والعسكرية..زمن الحرب: 48 ساعة..الوسيلة: غواصات وسفن حربية ومقاتلات*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير الخارجية السعودي يطالب بموقف دولي سريع وحاسم ضد سوريا!*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2013)

*
كلاب حسن البنا اللى بيقولوا على المصريين لاحسين بيادة جيشهم بيلحسوا بيادة جيش امريكا لتدمير سوريا وصولهم للحكم وتامين اسرائيل حتى لو على جثث شعوبهم


اغبياء دورهم جاى بعد لما يخلصوا المهمة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أغسطس 2013)

*متابع ........*


----------



## DODY2010 (28 أغسطس 2013)

يارب ياحنان ويا اله كل رحمة نحن مازلنا في انتظار تدخلك المعجزة تدخل الرحمة في وقف نزيف الدم في سوريا الجريحة.. وكلنا ايمان في قدرتك ورحمتك وفي خلاص سوريا من المخطط الشرير من قبل دول متحالفة مع الشيطان للفتك بسوريا اكتر واكثر تحت مسمى الحماية الدولية . لكن مراحم محبتك وقدرتك الفائقة والمطلقة سوف تسحق رأس الافعى الشريرة قريبا هذا هو رجاءنا وايماننا وكما وعدتنا يا حنان .. امين يارب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

*متابعة *


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*إيران: لو شن الغرب حربًا على سوريا فعليهم أن يقلقوا على  طفلهم غير الشرعي إسرائيل*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*بريطانيا: بريطانيا تقدم مسودة قرار إلى الأمم المتحدة لإدانة الإعتداء الكيميائي في سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*بوتين يهدد بضرب السعودية ان وجه الغرب ضربه ضد سوريا


المصدر

*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*بان كي مون: على مجلس الأمن أن يتّحد ويتدخل بصورة عاجلة في سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير الخارجية اللبنانى عدنان منصور : 
** لبنان لن يقف مكتوف الأيدي في حال استغلت إسرائيل العدوان على سورية وفتحت جبهة ضد حزب الله


*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*بايدن نائب الرئيس الامريكى :- يؤيد سعي أوباما لمحاسبة دمشق على الكيميائي*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*السفارة الروسية في دمشق: لا نقوم بإجلاء دبلوماسيينا من سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*فيديو عرضته قناة روسيا اليوم عن ترسانة الولايات المتحدة وحلفائها فى البحر المتوسط

*[YOUTUBE]pb5nhS-fPEE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺇﺳﺮﺍﺋﻴﻞ: ﻣﻌﺎﺭﻳﻒ: ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭ ﺃﻣﻴﺮﻛﻴﺔ ﺗﻌﺘﻘﺪ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﺮﻛﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺳﻴﺒﺪﺃ ﻏﺪﺍً ﺑﺈﻃﻼﻕ ﺻﻮﺭﺍﻳﺦ ﺟﻮﺍﻟﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﺸﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻷﻫﺪﺍﻑ*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*إيران تنفي هروب "الأسد" لطهران وتصفها بـ "السخيفة"*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*أوباما يبحث مجدداً مع كاميرون الرد على كيميائي سورية المزعوم دون تغيير النظام*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*نيويورك تايمز: أوباما لا يريد الإطاحة بـ"الأسد"*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أغسطس 2013)

[/SIZEهدف امريكا ليس مصلحة الشعب السورى
بل هدف امريكا تقسيم جميع الدول العربية الى دويلات صغيرة
لمصلحة اسرائيل


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*أكد مصدر في هيئة الأركان العامة للقوات المسلحة الروسية يوم الاربعاء  28 أغسطس/آب أن هيئة الأركان تتابع وتحلل باستمرار تطور الأوضاع العسكرية  حول سورية.  وقال المصدر لوكالة "انترفاكس" الروسية للانباء: "منذ بداية تصعيد النزاع  تتابع هيئة الأركان الوضع في شرق البحر الأبيض المتوسط وتقوم بتقييمه.  ويتطلب الوضع هناك متابعة دقيقة لتطور الأحداث ومراقبة تحركات القوى  المتنازعة في المنطقة. ولهذا الغرض نستخدم منظومة الرصد من الأقمار  الصناعية، وتشارك في المراقبة سفننا من مجموعة السفن الحربية في البحر  الابيض المتوسط، ونستند أيضا الى *
*مصادر أخرى للمعلومات"
*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*البحرية الروسية في جاهزية تامة للدفاع عن مصالح البلاد في البحر المتوسط*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*ديبكا: الأسد قد يهاجم إسرائيل*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺇﻳﺮﺍﻥ: ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻹﻳﺮﺍﻧﻲ: ﺷﻌﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻕ ﺍﻷﻭﺳﻂ ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﻣﺴﺘﻌﺪﺓ ﻟﻘﺒﻮﻝ ﺃﻱ ﺣﺮﺏ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺇﻳﺮﺍﻥ:  ﺭﻭﺣﺎﻧﻲ: ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﻣﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﺪﺓ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺤﻘﻖ ﻭﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻘﻬﺎ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺎﺋﻊ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ  ﻓﻲ ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﺳﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﻧﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻤﻴﺎﺋﻲ ﻟﻠﺘﻜﻔﻴﺮﻳﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺝ*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*ﻣﺮﺍﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺎﺩﻳﻦ: ﺍﻟﺴﻔﻴﺮ ﺍﻹﺳﺮﺍﺋﻴﻠﻲ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻪ*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*أ ف ب: مسؤول أمريكي يستبعد تحركا أحادي الجانب ضد #سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻠﻲ ﺗﻠﻐﺮﺍﻑ ﺗﻜﺸﻒ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻴﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﻄﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻟﺘﻮﺟﻴﻪ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻳﺔ ﻟﺴﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﺗﺨﺸﻰ ﺣﺮﺑﺎً ﺇﻗﻠﻴﻤﻴﺔ*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺍﻟﻨﺮﻭﺝ: ﺍﻟﻨﺮﻭﺝ ﺗﺤﺬﺭ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺔ ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻳﺔ ﺃﺣﺎﺩﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺔ*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*ﻭﺍﺷﻨﻄﻦ : ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻝ ﺃﻣﻴﺮﻛﻲ ﻟﻮﻛﺎﻟﺔ ﺃ ﻑ ﺏ: ﺿﺮﺑﺎﺕ ﺟﻮﻳﺔ ﺃﻣﺮﻳﻜﻴﺔ ﻣﺤﺘﻤﻠﺔ ﺿﺪ ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺴﺘﻤﺮ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻮﻡ*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*ﻣﻮﺳﻜﻮ: ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺳﻲ: ﻻ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻷﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺻﺪﻭﺭ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﻣﻔﺘﺸﻲ ﺍﻷﻣﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﺪﺓ*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*تمرد: نؤيد الجيش السوري ضد الأمريكان.. ومن يرحب بهم على أرضه خائن.. والإخوان المجرمون يدعمون المواقف الأمريكية*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*أنباء عن نشر منظومات "باتريوت" في حيفا تحسبا لضربة أمريكية مرتقبة لسورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*ﻫﻮﻟﻨﺪﺍ: ﺑﺎﻥ ﻛﻲ ﻣﻮﻥ: ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻧﻌﻄﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻷﺯﻣﺔ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺣﺮﺟﺔ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أغسطس 2013)

*هل نحن على اعتاب معركة هرمجدون ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## grges monir (28 أغسطس 2013)

اى حرب خارجية على سورية
ارى انها سوف تعصف بالمنطقة باكملها
وهتكون نهاية القطب الاوحد وهى امريكا فى الهيمنة والسيطرة


----------



## Koptisch (28 أغسطس 2013)

رصد مسئولون وشهود عيان اليوم الأربعاء، حشودا للقوات الأمريكية الأردنية المشتركة على طول الحدود الأردنية السورية.

وقال المسئولون وشهود العيان، إن العشرات من الدبابات والطائرات المقاتلة انتشرت أيضا على الحدود البالغ طولها 370 كيلومترا.

وقال قائد عسكرى أردنى غير مصرح له بالحديث إلى وسائل الإعلام: "تدربت  القوات الأمريكية والأردنية معا لعدة أشهر للتحضير لهذا السيناريو".

وذكر عدد من السكان المحليين المقيمين بالقرب من بلدة رمثا الحدودية على  بعد بضعة كيلومترات من مدينة درعا السورية الجنوبية، إن العديد من الطائرات  بدون طيار تراقب المنطقة الحدودية.


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*أ.ف.ب: توقعات أن تقتصر الضربات ضد #سوريا على أهداف رمزية ومحدودة*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*توقعاتى ان امريكا هتوجه ضربة لسوريا محدودة جدا مش هتطول لاكتر من يوم او اتنين  لسببين 

علشان متبنش قدام العالم انها بق وقال ضربت سوريا 

ثانيا لانها مدركة جدا ان دخول حرب موسعة فى الشرق الاوسط معناها انهيار المنطقة بالكامل بما فيها اسرائيل 
دا توقعاتى والله اعلم 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*الأردن: مراسل الميادين: برقية موجهة للقوات المسلحة باتخاذ حالة الطوارئ*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*واشنطن: الخارجية الأميركية: ينبغي عدم السماح للحكومة السورية بالاحتماء بالموقف الروسي في مجلس الأمن*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*لافروف: يجب انتظار نتائج التحقيق الأممي في التقارير عن استخدام الكيميائي في سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*غاتيلوف: من السابق لأوانه الحديث عن التصويت في مجلس الأمن بشأن القرار حول سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

* تركيا تضع قواتها في حالة التأهب وتوجه صواريخها نحو الأراضي السورية

*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

* صحفي: المشهد في الجولان وكأننا على شفا حرب


*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*مسؤولة بلجنة الأمم المتحدة : المتمردون هم من استخدموا غاز الأعصاب وليس نظام الأسد في سورية

**أكدت  السويسرية كارلا ديل بونتي عضو لجنة التحقيق المستقلة التابعة للأمم  المتحدة أن شهادة الضحايا , في حادث الانفجار الأخير في سورية الذي أدى الى  مصرع 100 واصابة نحو 5آلاف شخص بينهم عدد كبير من الأطفال ,تشير بوضوح الى  أن المتمردين وليست الحكومة السورية هم الذين استخدموا غاز السارين المثير  للأعصاب في الحادث الأخير الذي وقع في سورية التي دمرتها الحرب الأهلية*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*لبنان: الحاج حسن: أي عدوان على سورية مصيره الفشل*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*إيران: رئيس هيئة الأركان العامة للقوات المسلحة الإيرانية اللواء حسن فيروز آبادي: نيران العدوان على سورية ستطال الصهاينة*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 أغسطس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لافروف: يجب انتظار نتائج التحقيق الأممي في التقارير عن استخدام الكيميائي في سورية*



*روسيا تقدم لمجلس الامن أدلة مرفقة بوثائق وصور التقطتها أقمارها الصناعة تؤكد أن من أطلق الصاروخين الكيميائيين على الغوطة الشرقية بريف دمشق هم المعارضة المسلحة وتحديداً ما يسمى ب"لواء الاسلام". وعليه فقد أفسد عليهم اتهام نظام بشار الأسد باستخدام... الأسلحة الكيماوية ، خاصة وأن الأقمار الأمريكية لديها نفس المعلومات  أمريكا بكل ما لديها من وسائل وتقنيات تكنولوجيه متقدمه توضح لها حقيقه من يستخدم الاسلحه الكيماويه ضد الشعب السوري.. تتهم جيش سوريا كذبا ..لتدخل قوات الناتو وتدمر الجيش السوري..ولن يتبقي بعدها غير جيش العرب الاخير 
​*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*واشنطن: أوباما يرفض تورط واشنطن في الحرب الأهلية في سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*واشنطن: أوباما يعلن أنه لم يتخذ قراراً بعد بشأن سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*واشنطن: أوباما: الولايات المتحدة توصلت إلى أن النظام السوري مسؤول عن الهجوم الكيميائي*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*واشنطن: أوباما يقول إنه تلقى خيارات من الجيش بشأن ضربة عسكرية ضد سورية لكنه لم يتخذ قراراً بعد*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*واشنطن: أوباما يقول إن الولايات المتحدة يمكنها أن تنهج مقاربة في سورية لا تجرها إلى صراع طويل أو تكرار حرب العراق*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*مصر: حمدين صباحي: لن نقبل أي عدوان على سورية*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2013)

يُثبت لفتره


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أغسطس 2013)

*عضو بالكونجرس الأمريكي يحذر من امتلاك حزب الله أسلحة كيميائية*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*نقل موقع "Walla"   الإسرائيلي للأخبار عن إعلان أميريكا وبريطانيا بدء العد  التنازلي واقتراب   ساعة الصفر لضرب سوريا، وذلك رداً على مجزرة الإبادة  الكيميائية التي   ارتكبتها قوات النظام ضد الشعب السوري، وفقاً للموقع.
     	وأشار الموقع  وفقاً  لتقارير أمنية  أميريكية أن إتخاذ قرار الحرب ضد  سوريامن شأنه أن يضع بشار  الأسد على رأس  قائمة الإغتيالات خلال هذه الحرب.*


----------



## grges monir (29 أغسطس 2013)

اعتقد ان موضوع ضرب امريكا لسوريا
هو  بسبب وقوف حزب اللة بجانب النظام السورى الذى هزم اسرائيل فى لبنان


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أغسطس 2013)

*نقلت وكالة أنباء "إنترفاكس" اليوم الخميس عن مصدر بالقوات المسلحة الروسية، أن "روسيا سترسل سفينة مضادة للغواصات وطراد صواريخ إلى البحر المتوسط".*


----------



## اليعازر (29 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نقلت وكالة أنباء "إنترفاكس" اليوم الخميس عن مصدر بالقوات المسلحة الروسية، أن "روسيا سترسل سفينة مضادة للغواصات وطراد صواريخ إلى البحر المتوسط".*



للأسف أستاذنا ، هذا الخبر يتناقض مع تصريحات لافروف أمس:

( لافروف: روسيا لن تخوض حربا ضد أحد من أجل سورية)

http://arab.rbth.ru/world/2013/08/27/24423.html

ويتناقض أيضاً مع الإسراع الروسي لإجلاء رعاياها من سوريا:

( روسيا تجلي رعاياها من سوريا )

http://www.albayan.ae/one-world/arabs/2013-08-28-1.1949220

.


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أغسطس 2013)

الدبلوماسية والتصريحات الدولية شيء واللعب من تحت التربيزه شيء تأتي خالص ! ،. السياسه لعبه قذره أن لم تعيش القذارة لفتره لن تفهمها ، الحرب العالمية التالته غالبا ع الأبواب ابكو في البكاء شفاء


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ابكو في البكاء شفاء



*بل لنقل: توبوا ..... ففى التوبة نجاة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أغسطس 2013)

*روسيا تقدم لمجلس الامن أدلة مرفقة بوثائق وصور التقطتها أقمارها الصناعة تؤكد أن من اطلق الصاروخين الكيميائيين على الغوطة الشرقية بريف دمشق هم المعارضة المسلحة وتحديداً ما يسمى بلواء الاسلام. 
وعليه فقد أفسد عليهم اتهام نظام بشار الأسد باستخدام الأسلحة الكيماوية، خاصة وأن الأقمار الأمريكية لديها نفس المعلومات التى توكد ان اوباما هو داعم الارهاب فى العالم وعليه سيعجل برحيله بفضائح قد لا يقدر على مواجهتها*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*ألمانيا: الحكومة الألمانية: ميركل وبوتين اتفقا على أنه لا يمكن حل الصراع في سورية إلا سياسياً*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*روسيا: بوتين وميركل يؤكدان أهمية دراسة مجلس الأمن تقرير البعثة الأممية إلى سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*بريطانيا: المعارضة العمالية تعلن أنها ستصوت ضد التدخل العسكري في سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*لافروف: يجب انتظار نتائج التحقيق الأممي في التقارير عن استخدام الكيميائي في سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*دمشق تدعو أعضاء بمجلس الدوما الروسي لزيارتها*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*أوباما: الحكومة السورية استعملت الكيميائي ولا قرار للتدخل بعد*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*الجعفري: أي تهديد بالاعتداء على سورية يرمي إلى تقويض مهمة فريق التفتيش الدولي *


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*سورية: التلفزيون السوري نقلاً عن الأسد: سورية ستدافع عن نفسها في وجه أي عدوان*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*بلجيكا: مندوب روسيا لدى الإتحاد الأوروبي: بوادر واضحة لإعداد عملية عسكرية ضد سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*الصين تدعو الأطراف الدولية إلى ضبط النفس والتعامل بهدوء مع الملف السوري*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*بريطانيا: وزير الدولة البريطاني لشؤون الشرق الأوسط للميادين: بريطانيا لم تتخذ بعد قراراً بعمل عسكري ضد سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*وبعدين بقة هتتضربوا ولا لا 

السؤال دلوقتى لو طلع تقرير لجنة المفتشين ان العصابات المسلحة هى اللى استخدمت السلاح الكيماوى اوبماما هيروح يضربهم او هيامر بابادتهم ولا دول مسموح ليهم عادى طالما حلفاء

ادينا منتظرين التقرير نشوف اخرتهم ايه 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*بريطانيا: كاميرون: لا يمكن التفكير باتخاذ قرار بالضربة العسكرية في سورية في ظل رفض عارم في مجلس الأمن*


----------



## aymonded (29 أغسطس 2013)

عموماً هي لعبة سياسية بطلها أمريكا زي ما عملوا في العراق وصوروا للعالم كله أنه عنده أسلحة دمار شامل بعد لما شجعوا صدام على ان يغزو العراق، وبعد لما دمروا العراق لا طلع فيها اسلحة ولا غيره، والناس نسيت كل ده وباركوا لأمريكا ومش حد اتكلم في العالم كله على الكذبة اللي انتشرت وصدقوها، وبعدين لفوا على سوريا واشاعوا استخدام اسلحة كيماوية وهما اللي عاملنها كالعادة علشان يدمروا سوريا لأجل عيون الغالية إسرائيل.. ماعلينا فلكل حصان كبوة وما ارتفع أحد إلا وانخفض في النهاية..​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*بريطانيا: مراسل الميادين: مجلس العموم البريطاني يرفض الإقتراح الحكومي بالتدخل العسكري في سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*الآن | البرلمان البريطاني يفشل باتخاذ قرار بشأن سوريا*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل -  #بان_كي_مون: خبراء الامم المتحدة سيغادرون #سورية صباح السبت*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير الدفاع السوري فهد جاسم الفريج :القوات المسلحة مستعدة للتصدي لأي شكل من أشكال العدوان العسكري*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*مادورو يكشف خطة لاغتياله تتزامن مع الهجوم على #سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

* عودة فريق الخبراء الامميين الى مقر اقامتهم بدمشق بعد جولة في عدد من مناطق الغوطة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أغسطس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مادورو يكشف خطة لاغتياله تتزامن مع الهجوم على #سورية*



*مين مادورو ده....؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*توضيح فقط مجلس العموم البريطانى رفض التصويت الا بعد صدور تقرير المفتشيين

بمعنى اصح رفض انه يعطى اشارة ضوء اخضر لكاميرون بالتدخل العسكرى منغير ادلة على استخدام الاسد لسلاح كيماوى  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

> *مين مادورو ده....؟؟؟*


*دا رئيس فنزويلا خليفة تشافيز *


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*بريطانيا: كاميرون يتعهد بعدم تخطي البرلمان بشأن عمل عسكري ضد سورية بعد خسارة التصويت*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*وزير الأمن الإسرائيلي السابق موشيه أرينز: الهجوم الأميركي على سورية لن يجدي نفعاً*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*بسام أبو شريف: ضرب مخازن الأسلحة الكيميائية سيضر بدولة إسرائيل المجاورة لسورية بناء على معلومات لبريطانيا*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*موقع روتر نت الإسرائيلي: نصب بطاربة من منظومة القبة الحديدية في منطقة وسط إسرائيل*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*دا بالاضافة لخبر انتهاء جلسة مجلس الامن للاعضاء دائمة العضوية بفشل الحوارات حول سوريا 

**انتهاء اجتماع الدول الدائمة العضوية في #مجلس_الامن بخصوص #سوريا دون التوصل لاتفاق*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*التشيك تعلن رفضها التدخل في سوريا عسكريا*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*واشنطن : البيت الأبيض: قد نلجأ لتوجيه ضربة عسكرية لسورية دون العودة إلى الكونغرس*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*واشنطن: البيت الأبيض: التقرير العلني حول استخدام السلاح الكيميائي يختلف عن التقرير السري*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*واشنطن: البيت الأبيض: لا نملك أدلة دامغة تؤكد استخدام النظام السوري للأسلحة الكيميائية*


----------



## grges monir (29 أغسطس 2013)

الخيار العسكرى فى سوريا سوف يكون نتائجة سيئة جدا على المنطقة ككل
لكن اذا ثبت استخدام النظام السورى لهذة الاسلحة ومع تعاطفى الشديد مع نظام بشار ضد الارهابين
الا ان هذا الفعل  فاق الاهابييين فى حال حدوثة بمراحل
واى تدخل وعمل ضد بشار هو  السبب فية بهذة  الفعلة الخرقاء


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*دى موازين قوى ميقدرش يخد خطوة زى دى منغير ما يحسبها كويس اوى وايه الاضرار اللى هتكون عليه وعلى حلفائه علشان كدا انا متوقع انه لو حصل ضربة هتكون محدودة للشو الاعلامى مش اكتر 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

*التصويت في مجلس العموم البريطاني تم برفض 285 مقابل 272 صوتا*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2013)

> الا ان هذا الفعل  فاق الاهابييين فى حال حدوثة بمراحل
> واى تدخل وعمل ضد بشار هو  السبب فية بهذة  الفعلة الخرقاء


*يعنى هو غبى فحت اوى كدا يبقى عارف ان بعثة المفتشيين جايين كمان ايام يروح ضارب ضربة كيماوية قبلها بساعات

ادينى عقلك دا خطط قذرة بعد فشل الميشليات المسلحة انها تسقط النظام الحل الوحيد هو التدخل العسكرى بس لازم يكون بغطاء قانونى فلجاؤا لحيلة سلاح كيماوى محذور استعماله  *


----------



## grges monir (29 أغسطس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يعنى هو غبى فحت اوى كدا يبقى عارف ان بعثة المفتشيين جايين كمان ايام يروح ضارب ضربة كيماوية قبلها بساعات
> 
> ادينى عقلك دا خطط قذرة بعد فشل الميشليات المسلحة انها تسقط النظام الحل الوحيد هو التدخل العسكرى بس لازم يكون بغطاء قانونى فلجاؤا لحيلة سلاح كيماوى محذور استعماله  *


لا طبعا
دة حتى الغباء اقل غباءا من هذا الفعل فى هذا التوقيت
نتمنى ان الصورة تبقى واضحة  للجميع وان سوريا لا يحدث فيها مثل ما حدث فى العراق


----------



## ملك العين (30 أغسطس 2013)

ودعي التلاميذ مسيحيين في انطاكيه اولا

اعبر يارب الي سوريا 
واعلن مجدك فيها


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أغسطس 2013)

* وزير الدفاع البريطاني: يعلن ان بلاده لن تشارك في عمل عسكري ضد #سوريا
*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 أغسطس 2013)

*شكراً جزيلاً دوكتور للأخبار ...*​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أغسطس 2013)

*الكويت تدعو المجتمع الدولي إلى عمل دولي "رادع" في سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أغسطس 2013)

*كارلا ديل بونتي تنوي زيارة سورية للتحقيق شخصياً بقضية الكيميائي*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أغسطس 2013)

*مراسلنا: ممثلة الأمم المتحدة أنجلا كين غادرت مقر إقامتها بدمشق إلى جهة غير معروفة*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أغسطس 2013)

*Al Arabiya Breaking @AlArabiya_Brk 
 هولاند: سنشارك في أي عمل عسكري في سوريا من دون بريطانيا*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺭﻭﺳﻴﺎ: ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻣﻠﻴﻦ: ﺷﻦ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺔ ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻳﺔ ﺿﺪ ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺳﻴﺴﺪﺩ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﻛﺒﺮﻯ ﻟﻠﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻲ*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺭﻭﺳﻴﺎ: ﻣﻮﺳﻜﻮ ﺗﺮﺣﺐ ﺑﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻟﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﻄﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺴﻜﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺔ*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺇﻳﺮﺍﻥ: ﺧﻄﻴﺐ ﺟﻤﻌﺔ ﻃﻬﺮﺍﻥ: ﺑﺈﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﺃﻣﻴﺮﻛﺎ ﺷﻦ ﻋﺪﻭﺍﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺇﻧﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺏ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﻴﺪﻫﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺼﺮﻭﻥ ﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻭﻣﺔ ﻭﺳﻮﺭﻳﺔ*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺃﻣﻴﺮﻛﺎ: ﺭﻭﻳﺘﺮﺯ: ﻭﺍﺷﻨﻄﻦ ﺗﺘﺸﺎﻭﺭ ﻣﻊ ﺧﺒﺮﺍﺀ ﻧﻔﻂ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺗﻮﺟﻴﻪ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻳﺔ ﻟﺴﻮﺭﻳﺔ*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺃﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺎ: ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ: ﺑﺮﻟﻴﻦ ﻟﻦ ﺗﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺔ ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻳﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺔ*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ﻓﺮﻧﺴﺎ: ﻫﻮﻻﻧﺪ: ﻻ ﺃﺳﺘﺒﻌﺪ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻳﺔ ﻟﺴﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺃﻣﻴﺮﻛﺎ: ﻭﺍﺷﻨﻄﻦ ﺑﻮﺳﺖ: ﺿﺒﺎﻁ ﺃﻣﻴﺮﻛﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﺸﻜﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻜﻤﺔ ﻭﺗﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻀﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﺮﻛﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﻤﻠﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺔ*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺭﻭﺳﻴﺎ: ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺳﻴﺔ: ﺳﻨﻌﺎﺭﺽ ﺃﻱ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺃﻣﻤﻲ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻣﻪ ﻟﺘﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺿﺪ ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺔ*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*حلف #الناتو:لن نشارك في عملية عسكرية ضد #سوريا.*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*مصر: حزب الدستور يطالب جامعة الدول العربية بعدم الإنسياق وراء مخطط غربي تركي إسرائيلي ضد سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*موسكو: الخارجية الروسية: أي عمل عسكري أحادي ضد سورية سيؤدي إلى جولة جديدة من المواجهة ولا يمكن أن نسمح بذلك*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*موسكو: الخارجية الروسية: تهديدات واشنطن باستخدام القوة ضد سورية غير مقبولة*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*سورية: الخارجية السورية: سورية أول من طرح جعل المنطقة خالية من الكيميائي لكن واشنطن عطلت ذلك*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*سورية: الخارجية السورية: سورية لم تعق عمل لجنة التحقيق الدولية ولم تتأخر بالسماح لها بالقدوم*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ﻣﻮﺳﻜﻮ: ﻓﻴﺘﺸﺴﻼﻑ ﻣﻮﺗﻮﺯﻭﻑ: ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺳﻴﺔ ﻟﻦ ﺗﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﻙ ﺍﻟﻌﺴﻜﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺳﺘﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺭﻱ ﻟﻠﺘﺼﺪﻱ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭﺍﻥ*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺎ: ﺃﺭﺩﻭﻏﺎﻥ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻀﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺴﻜﺮﻳﺔ ﻟﺴﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺇﺳﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ﻭﺍﺷﻨﻄﻦ: ﺃﻭﺑﺎﻣﺎ: ﻻ ﻧﻔﻜﺮ ﺑﺄﻱ ﻋﻤﻞ ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻱ ﻳﺸﻤﻞ ﺗﺪﺧﻼً ﺑﺮﻳﺎً*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*أوباما: لن يدخل جندي أمريكي الأرض السورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*كيري: لن نتحرك لوحدنا ضد نظام الأسد*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*الناطق باسم بان كي مون: لا يوجد أي تاريخ معين لتقديم التقرير النهائي لبعثة المفتشين في سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*موسكو: بوتين: على أوباما الحاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام أن يفكر في احتمال سقوط أبرياء في الهجوم على سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*موسكو: بوتين: إذا بدأت واشنطن عمليات عسكرية منفردة ضد سورية فسيكون أمراً مؤسفاً للغاية*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*بوتين: الحكومة السورية لم تستعمل السلاح الكيميائي وتحميلها المسؤولية كان استفزاز*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*موسكو: بوتين: على الولايات المتحدة تقديم الأدلة على إستخدام الكيميائي في سورية إلى مجلس الأمن*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*سورية: مصدر أمني يتوّقع الضربة الأميركية في أي لحظة*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*قالت  صحيفة «يديعوت أحرونوت» الإسرائيلية، اليوم السبت، إن ضربة عسكرية أمريكية  ضد سوريا "ستنفذ هذه الليلة أو الليلة القادمة على أبعد تقدير".*
وأضافت الصحيفة، بحسب موقع «سكاي نيوز عربية»، أنه ستستخدم في هذه الضربة "100 صاروخ توماهوك لضرب 50 هدفا داخل الأراضي السورية".
ونقلت الصحيفة، عما نشرته قيادة الجبهة الداخلية في إسرائيل، أن ما يزيد  على 80% من الملاجئ في إسرائيل غير مؤهلة لضربة عسكرية سورية مضادة قد  يستخدم فيها السلاح الكيماوي".


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*مصر: وزراء خارجية الدول العربية يعقدون اجتماعاً في القاهرة غداً لبحث الوضع في سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*إيطاليا: وزيرة الخارجية: الرد السوري على هجوم أميركي ضده قد يؤدي الى انفجار اقليمي بل وحتى عالمي*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*إيطاليا: وزيرة الخارجية: مجلس الأمن يمكنه وحده اتخاذ قرار بشن ضربة عسكرية على سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*كشفت الفضائية السورية اليوم,السبت,  الأهداف الإسرائيلية التى سيقوم الجيش السوري النظامي بالرد عليها فى حالة  استهدافه بضربة جوية من قبل القوات الأمريكية و الدول التى تساندها و تلك  الأهداف تقع داخل إسرائيل تركيا وقبرص و شملت هذه الأهداف على نقاط حيوية  ومصانع اسلحة،ومخازن أمونيا ومخازن لمواد كيميائية وايضا مطارات و مفاعل  نووي والأهداف حسب الفضائية السورية هي :*
*1. مطار "هاتزور" العسكري وهو يقع على  الساحل الفلسطيني من فلسطين على البحر المتوسط ذات موقع إستراتيجي وهو  يعتبر احد ابرز المطارات العسكرية الصهيونية ويحوي طائرات اسراب من طائرات  الـ أف 16 والاباتشي كما طائرات الانزال الخاصة بالجند والاليات يبعد عن  اقرب نقطة لقصفه من سوريا "الجولان" تقريباً تحو الـ 300 كلم أو اكثر بقليل  خط نار.*
*2. مطار "قلنديا" هو مطار موجود في ريف  قلنديا المحتلة كان يستهدف من قبل القوات البريطانية ايام إنتدابها على  فلسطين وهي من بناه، يستعمله الصهاينة كمنصة لانطلاق الطائرات العامودية  وهو يحوي اسراب من هذه الطائرات إضافة لطائرات حربية من نوع أف 15.*
*3. المطار الأهم "قاعدة بلماحيم الجوية"  وهي ابرز قاعدة حربية صهيونية تحوي كل اصناف الطائرات التي يمتلكها العدو  وهي تقع على ضفة البحر الابيض المتوسط وتحوي أجهزة تجسس وإتصال وردارات من  الاحداث في العالم.*
*4. قاعدة "انجرليك" في تركيا : بالنسبة  لقاعدة "انجرليك" التركية فهي تبعد عن مدينة اللاذقية السورية تقريباً 300  كلم أو اقل قليل (خط نار) وهي واقعة بمنطقة سهلية منكشفة تستطيع الصواريخ  السورية بحال إنطلاقها من منطقة "اللاذقية" إصابة إهداف في حال تخطت هذه  الصواريخ الحدود وافخاخ الباتريوت تستطيع إصابة أهداف بشكل دقيق داخل  القاعدة المذكورة. قصف هذه القاعدة يحتاج لصاروخ مداه نحو 300 – 400 كلم،  ويمكننا ان نجد صاروخ "زلزال" الايراني الذي يستطيع ان يصل إلى هذا المدى  وهو يحمل رأي متفجر بسعة كبيرة او صاروخ "فاتح" او أحد الصواريخ السورية  المعدّلة داخل سوريا.*
*5. قاعدة "أكروتيني" في قبرص هي موجودة في  الشطر اليوناني في هذه الجزيرة وتحديداً لاقصى الجنوب منها، تبعد عن اقرب  نقطة في سوريا "مدينة اللاذقية" نحو 200 كلم أو اقل بقليل. تستطيع الصواريخ  السورية بحال إنطلاقها نحو هذه القاعدة، وتمكنها من إجتياز حقول الصواريخ  الخاصة بالحماية في عرض البحر، تستطيع إصابة أهداف مباشرة وبدقة. أحد  الصواريخ الذي يستطيع الوصول إلى هذه النقطة هو صاروخ كروز الفعال والتي  تمتلك منه سوريا نسخ متطورة وفعالة وهي ذات تطوير سوري صرف.*
*أما الأهداف الحيوية فهي مصانع  بتروكيماويات ومخازن الامونيا على ضفاف حيفا والمرفأ على البحر المتوسط، و  ردارات وقواعد تجسسية قرب حيفا.*
*وأما الأهداف العسكرية فهي : مفاعل ديمونة  النووي ، قاعدة زاليم جنوب قطاع غزة ، موقع لإطلاق صواريخ اريحا جنوب تل  أبيب الصهيونية والتي يمكن للصواريخ السورية الوصول اليه خلال 9 دقائق. ،  قاعدة زيرفيين جنوب تل ابيب، مجمع بالمهيم حيث مصانع الصواريخ 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*روسيا مش هتدخل فى حرب لو وجهت ضربة عسكرية لسوريا وهتعمل نفسها بعيدة عن المعركة لانه باختصار اللى محتاجه القوات السورية مش جيوش برية لكن صواريخ مداها طويل لضرب اهداف ودا متوفر عند الجيش السورى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

* #صورة :#اليمن :تظاهرات حاشدة تنديدا بالعدون الامريكي المحتل على سوريا #الميادين






*


----------



## grges monir (31 أغسطس 2013)

امريكا تريد  تغطية فشلها فى مصر بضرب سوريا


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*إيران:  قائد الحرس الثوري الايراني: ردة الفعل على العدوان على سورية لن يبقى ضمن  الحدود السورية والحرب يمكن أن تنتقل إلى كيان الإحتلال*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*باريس  (رويترز) - أظهرت نتائج استطلاع للراي يوم السبت ان معظم الفرنسيين لا  يرغبون في مشاركة بلادهم في عمل عسكري ضد سوريا وان الاغلبية لا تثق في  قيام الرئيس فرانسوا اولوند بهذا العمل. واعلنت الولايات المتحدة يوم انها  تقوم بالتجهيز لرد عسكري محدود لمعاقبة الرئيس السوري بشار الأسد على هجوم  وحشي بالاسلحة الكيماوية تقول انه أودى بحياة أكثر من 1400 شخص في دمشق قبل  عشرة أيام. وقال اولوند ان معارضة البرلمان البريطاني للضربة العسكرية لن  تؤثر على تحرك فرنسا. 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*فلسطين: التلفزيون الإسرائيلي: من الليلة وحتى الثلاثاء يقرر أوباما الهجوم على سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*رويترز: أوباما سيعرض في بيانه المستجدات في الأزمة السورية من دون الإعلان عن البدء بالضربة العسكرية*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*نيويورك: نيسيركي: فريق الخبراء الدوليين سيعود إلى سورية لاستكمال التحقيقات*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*نيويورك: نيسيركي: الأمين العام شدد على أهمية ميثاق الأمم المتحدة في ما يتعلق بالموقف من سورية*


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 أغسطس 2013)

وزير الخارجية الامريكى قال انه قررو ضرب سوريا للاسف


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*أوباما: سأطلب من الكونغرس الضوء الأحضر للقيام بعمل عسكري في سورية*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*أوباما: الضربة العسكرية قد تكون غدا او الاسبوع المقبل او بعد شهر*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما: قررنا أن نشن ضربة على أهداف خاصة بالنظام السوري*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ملخص خطاب اوباما : 
 قررت بأن تقوم الولايات المتحدة بعمل عسكري في سوريا
  اسوأ مجزرة بالسلاح الكيماوي في القرن الـ 21 ارتكبها نظام الأسد
 العمل العسكري الأميركي ضد نظام الأسد لن يتضمن تدخلا بريا
 الضربة العسكرية قد تكون غدا او الاسبوع المقبل او بعد شهر
 طلبت من الكونغرس تفويضي باستخدام القوة ضد نظام الأسد
  سنحاسب الأسد بدون تفويض من مجلس الأمن
 لدي السلطة بتنفيذ ضربة عسكرية بدون تفويض من الكونغرس
  احترم الاصوات المطالبة بالحذر في تنفيذ ضربة عسكرية ضد الأسد
  يجب اظهار جدية الولايات المتحدة في تنفيذ التزاماتها
 نظام الأسد يهدد حلفائنا في المنطقة بالسلاح الكيماوي
 الولايات المتحدة ستوجه ضربة لأسد في الوقت الذي تختاره
 على الولايات المتحدة ادراك تكاليف عدم القيام بتحرك ضد الأسد
 اوباما طلب من الكونغرس تفويضه الضربة العسكرية على أساس الأمن القومي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 أغسطس 2013)

*مايكل منير: أعتقد أن اوباما فشل في تحقيق توافق دولي علي ضرب سوريا واصبح في مازق بالتهديد بالضرب ويلجأ الان للكونجرس ليرفض فيحفظ ماء وجهه*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (31 أغسطس 2013)

للاسف هاتضرب هاتضرب
الرب يحفظ سوريا من ايد هولاء
حكايه وقت ليس اكثر من ذلك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس الشيوخ الأميركى توافق على ضرب سوريا بتصويت 10 ضد 7*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*الجامعة العربية: نرفض التدخل العسكرى فى سوريا خارج الشرعية الدولية *


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أكتوبر 2013)

يفك من التثبيت


----------

